# problems with fluorocarbon line



## mtwillard (Jan 15, 2010)

i am using 12 lb test and when i go to set the hook i am snapping the line. It is driving me nuts and don't know what to do?


----------



## Natehazen24 (Mar 25, 2006)

What type of knot are you using?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## herschle1 (May 12, 2011)

Mtwillard,

As Natehazen alluded to, it's likely your knot. Fluorocarbon is just brittle enough to cut through itself if tied improperly. Most suggest a palomar knot. I have had few knot fails with the palomar.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Also be sure to wet the knot well before tightening down. Another thing, not all fluorocarbons are equal! Are you using a braid or mono main line? That can make a difference too with a he-man hookset.


----------



## mtwillard (Jan 15, 2010)

100 percent floro with a palomar knot


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Double Uni


----------



## mtwillard (Jan 15, 2010)

i will try that knot, it was kind of hard to tie the fist time but i might just go up to 15 or 17 pound test


----------



## ManxFishing (Apr 7, 2008)

What type of Fluro?

I've had some really bad fluro that you could pull apart with your hands
These days is Seagurs only and I've yet to break off.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Yeah it's not unheard of to get a bad spool of flouro. I bought a spool of vanish a few years ago before a bfl and it cost me at least $1000. Broke of 3 4lb+ smallies. For whatever reason the line had no tensile strength. If you pulled it slow and steady it was fine but any small jerk and it would snap. 

Now I always check before I spool it.


----------



## mtwillard (Jan 15, 2010)

had it do it both with bass pro xps and vicious pro elite today


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

I fished seagar all winter from steelies in 9 deg weather some days. I was using 6 and 8lb and tying improved clinch knots and wetting them no problems at all I also landed a 13.5 lber on a similar setup. Wonder it if might be an age thing of the line. I know when I get up there in the cast department with my spin rig it doesn't matter if its a week old or 3 months when I hit that magic number of casts blamo line goes the junk. Old line could be more brittle or weak. Also what does the break look like that could tell you a whole lot.


----------



## mtwillard (Jan 15, 2010)

First cast of the day line snapped when i set the hook and 7 casts later i caught him and got my hook back. the line has a clean break when it comes back, that hook still had the knot on it and was broke a quarter of an inch above the knot.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

I know a few people including me that have had line breakage with floro.... I myself will use floro once in a while as a leader but not that often... Straight mono or braid, mono for me.. a buddy of mine still to this day after line breakage after line breakage still can't get off the floro and he's always complaining about it...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mtwillard (Jan 15, 2010)

i was thinking about braid but had troubles with it digging into the reel. maybe i will try mono who knows?


----------



## live2bowhunt (Dec 22, 2004)

How stout of a rod are you using??


----------



## mtwillard (Jan 15, 2010)

one is a medium abu garcia vengence and the other is a heavy medium abu garcia veritas


----------



## live2bowhunt (Dec 22, 2004)

Which one are you having more break-offs on? If I had to guess, it has to do more with your rod than the knot. I would be using heavier line on the more stout rod. Probably no less than 14lb.


----------



## mtwillard (Jan 15, 2010)

broke two spro frogs off on the medium but i mostly use the other rod, i fish a lot with a texas rigs


----------



## Perchlips (Sep 8, 2011)

Maybe the weight sliding is weakening the line on the texas rig.


----------



## mtwillard (Jan 15, 2010)

i thought about that and am going to go to tungsten but it doesn't explain the frog especially when i had just tied it on but then again who knows


----------

